# Disney tickets available at Costco in Southern California



## LAX Mom

Costco has a good deal on 4 day hopper passes. They are $259.99 and include a $50 Costco gift card. So you are getting a 4 day hopper pass for $210.00. 

Disney sells the 3 day hopper for $250 and the 4 day hopper for $275. 

Restrictions:
Must be used by Feb 2013 (I think first day of use can be Feb. 28, 2013). 
4 day hopper is good for 13 days after 1st use.
Good for ages 3+.

Edited to add....
These are for Disneyland & California Adventure (not valid at other Disney theme parks).


----------



## nightnurse613

Are these only good for people who can show Southern California residence?


----------



## LAX Mom

nightnurse613 said:


> Are these only good for people who can show Southern California residence?



No, they can be used by anyone.


----------



## ailin

Thanks for the heads up!  I've been looking for Disneyland discounts.  Looks like these aren't just at Southern California Costcos.  I'm going to look for them at our local Costcos in Northern California.

http://www.mousesavers.com/disneyla...eals/disneyland-ticket-pass-discounts/#costco


----------



## DAman

I saw this Disneyland offer today in Costco Santa Clara.


----------



## rhonda

FINALLY!  Wow, it has been a very long dry spell.  I'd say, "I'm running off to Costco today to get these!" ... but I don't want you to get the wrong idea.  I was planning a trip to Costco for later today _anyway_.    Thanks for posting this!

EDITED TO ADD: Oh, nevermind.  I hadn't read the restrictions.  Ugh.  Not as good as past SoCal Costco passes which allowed 4 days spread over 8 or 9 months of use.


----------



## LAX Mom

rhonda said:


> FINALLY!  Wow, it has been a very long dry spell.  I'd say, "I'm running off to Costco today to get these!" ... but I don't want you to get the wrong idea.  I was planning a trip to Costco for later today _anyway_.    Thanks for posting this!
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: Oh, nevermind.  I hadn't read the restrictions.  Ugh.  Not as good as past SoCal Costco passes which allowed 4 days spread over 8 or 9 months of use.



The guy at Costco told me they've been waiting on Disney to approve a package deal for Costco. They just got these in a few days ago. He said they don't like the restrictions, last year the passes were good for a year (?). These have to be used in a 14 day period. It's attractive for tourists, but not for locals.


----------



## rhonda

LAX Mom said:


> It's attractive for tourists, but not for locals.


Yep, _exactly_.  I looked at them today and confirmed the restrictions as shown in 1st post.  On the bright side, the pass also includes one 'Magic Morning.'  (Again, great for tourists ... I didn't buy.)


----------



## Amy

Thanks for posting this info!  We were surprised by the last round of ticket price increases, especially to the season pass tickets, and decided to write off Disneyland during our upcoming visits to So. Cal.  If this continues to be available next year at similar savings, we may actually have a Disney trip in 2013.


----------



## JulieAB

BTW, people on disboards say the upgrade value is $275, so you're saving $65 off an AP if you upgrade to socal or higher APs. Can't do the socal select  though cuz it's only $269.


----------



## Davebro

Are they available at all Costco locations in Southern California, or only at certain locations?

If they are only at certain ones, can anyone give me an idea of which Costco locations within a decent driving distance of Disneyland they are at (or which ones on the way from LAX to Disneyland).

I was looking at heading down the 405 from LAX to the Costco in Cypress. It seems to be a nice area (other shopping as well) and is a short drive from Disneyland, right along Katella Ave. I was originally looking at other Costco locatons, such as Inglewood (as it is basically right outside of LAX), but everything I read recommended against that.

Any help would be appreciated !!


----------



## lawgs

*we got ours at Fullerton*



Davebro said:


> Are they available at all Costco locations in Southern California, or only at certain locations?
> 
> If they are only at certain ones, can anyone give me an idea of which Costco locations within a decent driving distance of Disneyland they are at (or which ones on the way from LAX to Disneyland).
> 
> I was looking at heading down the 405 from LAX to the Costco in Cypress. It seems to be a nice area (other shopping as well) and is a short drive from Disneyland, right along Katella Ave. I was originally looking at other Costco locatons, such as Inglewood (as it is basically right outside of LAX), but everything I read recommended against that.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated !!



we were able to get ours at the Fullerton Costco which is on Harbor Blvd a couple miles above Disneyland

they had a whole skid of "Cardboard" offers that u paid for and then took to the service desk where u were given the ticket and gift card in a business envelope 

we headed there from john wayne airport and were in and out in about 15 minutes

the costco pass we obtained was exchanged the first time we entered the park and they issued a disneyland park hopper with "our name" printed on it

we had to show the pass and id everytime we entered the park.....

they are doing this for all park hopper passes now, not just the 4 and 5 day park hoppers ....this will put the renters out of business....


----------



## Amy

These tickets are not only offered at Costco in So. Cal.  I read elsewhere that they are being offered in other areas, and I saw these for sale at an Oregon Costco today.  (The item is located in the area where all the other gift cards are sold.)  Call the Costco locations of your choice and ask.


----------

